# adjustable sights for pt809



## blueberry man (May 27, 2010)

I purchased a Taurus PT809 about a month ago and like the gun but cannot find an adjustable sight to fit it. Can anyone tell me what, if any, adjustable sight will fit this gun and where to purchase it? Blueberry Man


----------

